# Agonizing few hours



## Mudfeather (Oct 13, 2016)

So I shot a buck and I shot the deer as it was quartering away but it turned broadside just as I let it slip..I thought theangle would make it a tad back...I am 90% sure it is in the short ribs..the deer was close and the angle (up and down) of the shot was good...just hit it to midship..I climbed down and the arrow looked much better than I thought...





I have shot alot of deer and never had one except gut shot deer act as he did...He acted like he wasn't hit...trotted over about 30 yds..stood there about 2 mins..then slowly walked off...

I got out of there before I talked myself into looking where he stopped...I am obviously just venting because no situation in hunting is the same every time...but I do think he will be wherever he first lays down...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 13, 2016)

Hang in there and good luck Mud.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks of that arrow looks like liver, you done good backing out bet you find him.


----------



## smokeeater465 (Oct 13, 2016)

Go grab some lunch and then head back in there.  That deer is toast by looking at that arrow!


----------



## Southern Cyote (Oct 13, 2016)

By the looks of that Arrow I would feel real confident in finding that dear


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 13, 2016)

Stump Shooter said:


> Looks of that arrow looks like liver, you done good backing out bet you find him.


I'm a rookie - if this happens to me, how does the blood pattern on that arrow indicate a likely liver hit?


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 13, 2016)

I based my assumption on Mudfeather's account of hitting the deer back but in the ribs. Also the deer I have liver hit, including the one from last year, the arrows were drenched.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 13, 2016)

Blood from the liver should be darker than from the lungs and without bubbles or froth.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 13, 2016)

Most of the time liver blood will be really, really dark red. That looks like you got at least one lung.


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 13, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> I'm a rookie - if this happens to me, how does the blood pattern on that arrow indicate a likely liver hit?



Lung blood - pink
Heart blood - bright pinkish read
Liver blood - dark, burgundy red
Gut - watery/greenish blood
superficial/brisket shot - white hair, fat on the arrow, small amounts of red blood


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 13, 2016)

You can hit them all with one shot at the right angle.


----------



## wag03 (Oct 13, 2016)

Keep us posted. I want to hear a happy ending


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 13, 2016)

I agree with mr. Barfield.


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 13, 2016)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 13, 2016)

I found him...he was only 10 yds from where he stopped and I watched him...Some of you guys are good....Got the liver on the close side and the lung on the far side...went in about 3 ribs from the back and went out about the middle of the ribs on the far side just low...he was about 8 yds away..

looking back on it...I just dont even think he realized he was shot...I have had that happen on those shots when you dont hit heavy resistance to the arrow..it jsut zipped him right though the ribs...


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## ryanh487 (Oct 13, 2016)

Mudfeather said:


> I found him...he was only 10 yds from where he stopped and I watched him...Some of you guys are good....Got the liver on the close side and the lung on the far side...went in about 3 ribs from the back and went out about the middle of the ribs on the far side just low...he was about 8 yds away..
> 
> looking back on it...I just dont even think he realized he was shot...I have had that happen on those shots when you dont hit heavy resistance to the arrow..it jsut zipped him right though the ribs...





Those are my favorite shots.  No adrenaline boost to send them rocketing into the next county, just mosey away and then flop over dead.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 13, 2016)

Comgeatulations man!


----------



## JBranch (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats Sir!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Great news. Congrats sir!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats Mud!!RC


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Southern Cyote (Oct 13, 2016)

Glad you found him. Congrats


----------



## Al33 (Oct 13, 2016)

Congratulations Mud!!! Now post up a pic or two please.


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 13, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 13, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 13, 2016)

You also punched a hole through the diaphragm which makes makes thing real bad.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 13, 2016)

Good job!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 13, 2016)

Well done and congrats to you!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 14, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 14, 2016)

Al, this is for you because I know you didn't believe me....You wouldn't believe how far I had to drive around south Ga to find a road kill I could take a pic of....





Actually photobucket got stupid on my puter and I couldn't get it..


----------

